
Local Officials in China Hid Coronavirus Dangers from Beijing, US Agencies Find - shalmanese
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/19/world/asia/china-coronavirus-beijing-trump.html
======
0xy
If there are structures in place such that the bottom rungs of management are
unable or terrified of reporting bad news up the chain, then the problem is
not them. The problem is the culture of secrecy and the tools that enable them
to silence people.

The CCP is wholly responsible, because they set the standards and they set the
mandate (being that societal peace trumps everything including objective
medical data).

The CCP is the opposite of transparent, and even aside from the January
incident, they took repeated measures to cover up the cases in their country.
Additionally, the figures to this day are doubted by US intelligence.

------
ShradhaSingh
Hiding is not the solution

